# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Cafe >  Merry Christmas

## Joe_Linux

Merry Christmas

----------


## Irihapeti

And to you as well!

----------


## poorguy

_Merry Christmas Everyone!_

----------


## bsniadajewski

Merry Christmas!!

----------


## xinuzi

and *Happy New Year* 

...however bad the world's misery there and there...

Of course my most recent (L)Ubuntu Update went very smoothly.
As always!

Thanx *^_^*

----------

